# Renting a top dresser in Canada?



## JohnEnglish (Apr 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea of where I might be able to rent a top dresser in Toronto, Canada? I've been searching on line and calling around but no one seems to know what I'm even talking about. I've found aerators, vacuums, overseeders, dethatchers, etc. but no top dressers.

I know Bannerman manufacturers one here in Toronto but it goes for about $1,000 and I don't want to buy one; I'd rather just rent one when I need it as I don't have too much storage space.

My lawn is about 4,500 sq. ft. and the gate to my back yard is 27" wide so I'm not looking to rent a huge industrial model.


----------



## Lobster Poutine (Apr 4, 2020)

interesting - i thought-one of the equipment rental places woudl have had one.

im thinking about getting this...was available last week for 300.00

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00G8RB1MU/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_3?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

These guys list one for $780cdn:
https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item/Bannerman-Mini-Topper/666/


----------



## JohnEnglish (Apr 20, 2020)

Lobster Poutine said:


> interesting - i thought-one of the equipment rental places woudl have had one.
> 
> im thinking about getting this...was available last week for 300.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00G8RB1MU/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_3?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1


I was looking at that too. However, you can't even find that for rent. Lawn rollers, yes, but not a top dresser.



Gilley11 said:


> These guys list one for $780cdn:
> https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item/Bannerman-Mini-Topper/666/


Thanks, however, the issue for me is storage. I don't mind renting one a couple of times a year as I just don't have any place to keep one.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Lack of space might be a good thing. If I had the space I would own every tool, gizmo, spreader, rake, roller, sprayer out there LOL!!!


----------



## JohnEnglish (Apr 20, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> Lack of space might be a good thing. If I had the space I would own every tool, gizmo, spreader, rake, roller, sprayer out there LOL!!!


LOl, yeah, that's true.  That's why I'm just looking to rent one.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Are you looking to spread sand or something else? I don't know if there are SuperSod locations up there but if there are, they rent compost rollers like the $300 one that was linked to.


----------



## JohnEnglish (Apr 20, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Are you looking to spread sand or something else? I don't know if there are SuperSod locations up there but if there are, they rent compost rollers like the $300 one that was linked to.


Im looking to spread topsoil on my lawn. Thanks for the suggestion but, unfortunately, there are no Super Sods in Canada.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I bit the bullet and bought the Bannerman a couple year's ago. 
Money well spent but apparently they aren't that great with soil, especially if it's moist. I do pure sand and it works great.


----------

